# My Drone Fleet



## 1955 (Dec 5, 2022)

At 67 I fly fast & cazy. My 5 inch quads on the left hit 80 mph. I’ve always had dreams of flying through the forest canopies & now I can in real life. These are called First Person Video or FPV drones that are fast and acrobatic. While flying you’re wearing goggles that show video from the front of the drone. I’ve been doing this for last 6 years.


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 14, 2022)

Wow, it's a very big collection! I have a mini drone DJI. I am surprised how little this drone is promoted. I searched high and low to find a drone that is not overly expensive yet has features like ease of use, ease of learning the features, a user-friendly app, high-quality pictures and videos. it is a constant companion, wherever I go: social events, birthday parties, weddings, BBQ competitions, property surveys, creating Christmas cards, promotions..


----------



## Been There (Dec 15, 2022)

You want to fly in real time, get yourself a Power Pararglider or PPG. Now that’s some fun. The picture is not me, but I did fly one for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Sippican (Jan 8, 2023)

1955 said:


> At 67 I fly fast & cazy. My 5 inch quads on the left hit 80 mph. I’ve always had dreams of flying through the forest canopies & now I can in real life. These are called First Person Video or FPV drones that are fast and acrobatic. While flying you’re wearing goggles that show video from the front of the drone. I’ve been doing this for last 6 years.
> 
> View attachment 254160


I got the DJI Mavic 2 and the DJI Mini. Get alot of good footage when on vacations in Maui, Nova Scotia.
I know they can go distance but never take it out of sight.  I fly out over ocean waters alot. Never felt like I would lose it though.
Would like to get an FVP but too pricy and I'm sure it take getting use to. I know they are nimble but are they good for distance?  Seems like battery life wouldn't be so good given the size.


----------



## 1955 (Jan 8, 2023)

I don't know much about the DJI or if they have an acrobatic mode.  With these type you have to control pitch, roll, yaw and throttle all simultaneous or its going to crash. It's the only way to fly acrobatics & fast.  You can fly pretty far line of sight RF wise maybe a couple miles.  Otherwise if you're low to the ground following a road with houses & trees it will be limited to less than a mile. Yeah, battery life is only 5 to 10 minutes but you're ready to land after that because of the intensity.  Flying them requires developing the muscle memory to operate the controls.  You can't really think about it you just have to do it.  You practice on a simulator using you're controller plug into the computer.


----------



## Sippican (Monday at 3:40 AM)

1955 said:


> I don't know much about the DJI or if they have an acrobatic mode.  With these type you have to control pitch, roll, yaw and throttle all simultaneous or its going to crash. It's the only way to fly acrobatics & fast.  You can fly pretty far line of sight RF wise maybe a couple miles.  Otherwise if you're low to the ground following a road with houses & trees it will be limited to less than a mile. Yeah, battery life is only 5 to 10 minutes but you're ready to land after that because of the intensity.  Flying them requires developing the muscle memory to operate the controls.  You can't really think about it you just have to do it.  You practice on a simulator using you're controller plug into the computer.


No crash avoidance? Thats why I got the DJI. Even if I screw up, it will not crash.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Monday at 4:14 AM)

Another viewpoint...
Drones are an avaition hazard and in USA, France require gov registration  paperwork.
Potential weapons, spy devices, even the small ones shown.

We see these horrible noisy privacy invading ChiCom junk rudely flown over beautiful wilderness, hiking trails, Swiss  Alps.

I have called the police on a rude neighbor who used his drone to intentionally harass.

Suggest all drones be blocked from import.
Working on a drone jammer -

Jon


----------



## 1955 (Monday at 6:24 AM)

Jean-Paul said:


> Another viewpoint...
> Drones are an avaition hazard and in USA, France require gov registration  paperwork.
> Potential weapons, spy devices, even the small ones shown.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we have our regulations here too.  For my type of drones I needed to get my Ham Radio license and then register with the FAA. Coming soon we'll need to add a beacon that transmits the origin of take-off and your current location.  This will be accessible by anyone with a smartphone. In the US we have restriction zones around all the airports where you cannot fly.

It's a fun hobby but like anything it can be abused.  Out in the sticks where I live nobody cares.


----------



## Sippican (Monday at 3:59 PM)

1955 said:


> Yeah, we have our regulations here too.  For my type of drones I needed to get my Ham Radio license and then register with the FAA. Coming soon we'll need to add a beacon that transmits the origin of take-off and your current location.  This will be accessible by anyone with a smartphone. In the US we have restriction zones around all the airports where you cannot fly.
> 
> It's a fun hobby but like anything it can be abused.  Out in the sticks where I live nobody cares.


Ya, I did the registration with the FAA and took the certification class that is required in 2022. Plus, we need the beacon at night.


----------

